# Pleasure Driving Show - Dressage, cones, Reinsmanship



## targetsmom (Aug 3, 2009)

We took Princess to our first ADS Pleasure Driving Show Aug 1-2, just one week after a Pinto show. At the Pinto show, she showed in halter, color, trail, hunter, jumper, and "breed show" driving (side check, show cart, etc). and took High Point Mini of the day. At the Pleasure Show, no checks are allowed (and on grass that is a real challenge for us!) plus the wooden wheeled cart is much heavier. Then it rained 3" on Friday, causing all sorts of havoc, especially to the sloping grass cones course. There was only one other mini and we both happened to enter the Novice Whip Division where we competed against big horses. There were also some TOP competitors from the Northeast. Most everyone wore helmets because they were required if you did the Continuous Drive (which we did not do).

Our first class - cones - we were actually the very first entry so went pretty conservatively, but I thought really well. We still had the slowest time, but not by a whole lot. This was the trickiest part of the course after a downhilll and it was a bit slick. You can see other cones in the background.







Dressage was much later in the day and we were followed by a HUGE horse that rattled both of us on Saturday. He is just outside the ring here.






She was relaxed on her free walk though... (remember she almost always wears a side check)






Sunday she was more comfortable with the big horse,






and we went early and back to back for Reinsmanship and Progressive Cones. Reinsmanship is like equitation, but judged like dressage, with scores for each part, and you get back the test results. We scored better on the movements than we had in dressage, so that was a plus - despite the fact I messed up a bit in a couple of places.

Here is her 20 meter circle to the left in working trot:






Then we went right into the cones course where the clearances decreased from 20", progressively down to 2" on the sixth set of cones. As soon as a tennis ball fell, you were out, and your time up to that point was used to break ties. WE MADE IT ALL THE WAY THROUGH!!! We didn't see many horses do that, but we were mostly watching novice horses or whips. Many were stopped by numbers 4 or 5.






We left before the Sunday awards so we don't know yet how we did in those 2 classes, but we were thrilled with the cones class anyway!!! We learned so much and had a ball. People were very friendly and helpful and we saw lots of MEN drivers.

ETA: THIS JUST IN: Just found out that we won the Progressive Obstacle Class!!! Blue ribbon and a glass.


----------



## DrivinTime (Aug 3, 2009)

Wooo Hoooo!!! Way to go, Targetsmom!!!





Thanks for sharing the pictures; you guys look great! Congratulations on a very good go.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations on a job well done! Horse and driver look great!! I also wanted to mention, your pretty blue bow you have wrapped around your hard hat is awesome!!! Makes a plain helmet look snazzy!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Aug 3, 2009)

That's so cool - quite a variety of things to do! Glad you did so well - all the pictures are fantastic. We're new to driving and don't plan to "show/compete" - just ride around the farm but all those activities give us something to think about now. LOL

Way to go - congrats!

Let us know about the awards - I'm sure you earned a trophy or two!


----------



## Minxiesmom (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like you had a great time. I wanted to congratulate you on your outfit! I see so many CDE drivers with no color and it looks so drab. Your blue is wonderful! It appears you tied a matching colored scarf around your helmet. Great look!


----------



## BannerBrat (Aug 3, 2009)

Targetsmom,

Would you share your cart info ?



Where did you get it? Approx weight, how your horse likes it. My mom is looking at getting a new cart. Right now we both have Frontier easy entry....thanks

You guys look great!



I bet it was a lot of fun.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 3, 2009)

The cart came from a Silver Penney Farm at http://www.ccfdriving.atfreeweb.com/. I am not sure how much it weighs but it is quite a bit heavier than our Graber Show cart. Princess is about 32" and after driving this for a few days she can be very forward in the Graber!!! I use that to my advantage.

Thanks for all the compliments on the helmet! I made the hat band and "bow" from an old silk shirt that I never wear anymore. I was told that your outfit should not be flashier than your horse, but I figure Princess is plenty flashy that I don't need to worry too much. But that is probably why you see such drab colors at ADS events.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 3, 2009)

Mary, you guys looks great! I'm so glad you and Princess are finally out there competing.



Don't let the big guys rattle you!



targetsmom said:


> I was told that your outfit should not be flashier than your horse, but I figure Princess is plenty flashy that I don't need to worry too much. But that is probably why you see such drab colors at ADS events.


That, and most CDE drivers would rather be driving than shopping and worrying about their outfits.



If we enjoyed that sort of thing we'd be doing Pleasure shows, not CDE's!



Hehehe. It's also tough because we're told that our aprons should reflect the seat color, but at least in my area most of us (both big and little) are using marathon-type carriages with black vinyl seats so colorful aprons are actually not correct. Still, you should use a bright colored trim and then pick that color up in your jacket and hat as Mary has in order to pop a bit more. The ADS frowns on any sort of bling on horse or driver but tastefully coordinating with your horse for a pleasing overall appearance is encouraged.

Leia


----------



## HorseMom (Aug 3, 2009)

Wish I could have gone. I was suppose to volunteer but my babysitter for my son flaked out and I had to cancel.


----------



## rcfarm (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats, Looks like fun. I want to start doing some CDE's soon. Love your turn out





RC Farm


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks like you had a blast, congrats!!! I cant wait until I get one of my horses trained to drive!


----------



## ClickMini (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh that looks like a total blast, and congrats on your great results! You must feel very proud of yourself, and your horse, and rightfully so! I really wish we had pleasure shows up here, I guess there have been multiple attempts to get one going to no avail. I don't know why not...there seems to be a great variety of fun classes! Wah! I want to go to a pleasure show!


----------

